# nail clipping



## malstwo (Jan 20, 2012)

My dog has very long claws but is petrified of the vets, i walk him daily on stones to help him but to no avail, any ideas what i can do? 
Mal


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Could you clip, or file them yourself? Im a bit nervous of doing this but Im lucky in that my dogs nails seem to keep themselves pretty short, I know a few people on here use dremels to file the nails down.


----------



## malstwo (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi thank you for your reply, I have tried once, but he got very agitated and wouldn't let me anywhere near him afterwards, I think I will have to try again, as he can not go on like this.
Mal


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Could you be a little bit sneaky with it, take him for a long walk then when hes sleeping it off on your knee or next to you sneak in with the clippers, even if you only got one or two done at a time it would be better than nothing.


----------



## malstwo (Jan 20, 2012)

That is a good idea to be honest, I think i could get maybe one done while he is wacked out, and do it on a daily basis. Thankyou
Mal


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Could you be a little bit sneaky with it, take him for a long walk then when hes sleeping it off on your knee or next to you sneak in with the clippers, even if you only got one or two done at a time it would be better than nothing.


That's how I used to do it but then I found PIZZA CRUSTS! Well anything tasty and different to normal treats I guess. I asked her for Paw and then held it for a couple of seconds and gave here a small piece of the crust, Paw and held it for slightly longer building up to touching it with the clippers but not cutting then cutting one - loads of fuss and a big piece of Pizza crust. Same for the next one then 2 cut to get a treat. Was able to cut a whole paw eventually with a treat at the end. I only cut a tiny bit at any time as I didn't want to hurt her and ruin it all. Hope you get the gist of what I'm trying to explain!!


----------

